# Help and Advice > Home straight >  My update

## shine

Its a while since I last came on here. I was dreaming of the forum and woke up so decided to log on. For those of you that don't know me I have recurrent depression syndrome. I have had episodes throughout my life and this latest one started over 5 1/2 years ago. I have been seeing a psychiatrist for over 5 years and I last saw him 3 weeks ago. He's really happy with the progress i have made and so am I. When I look back to 5 years ago I see how ill I really was and now I see how far I have come. So much so he's decided I no longer need to see him and he has handed me back over to the care of my gp. Six months ago I was able to come of pregablin having taken it for the anxiety and panic symptoms. It wasn't easy withdrawing  but it was manageable. Last year under guidance of my psych I was able to reduce the venalfaxine significantly to a maintaince dose of 150mg. At my worse I was on 375mg. Reducing venalfaxine is a knightmare for me but I do I very very slowly and I'm proud of how far I have come. I have now been maintaining on that dose for almost a year with very little depression syndrome. When I last saw my psych he explained I have recurrent depression syndrome and he advised the best thing for me would be to continue on the venalfaxine for life. However i still suffer what I think is side effects especially if late taking a dose. I get headaches and fatigue. So he agreed with help from gp I can come of it to see if headaches go. The gp had recently given me amitriptaline for the headaches but sine that doesn't help he suggested stopping that. So my gp gave me a plan to reduce venalfaxine reducing 37.5mg at a time until ready to reduce again. I started this last Saturday and by Sunday my head was pounding and I couldn't think straight and was getting very snappy. I couldn't cope after 1 day so on Sunday went back to my original dose. I feel like an adict. My body can't cope with the slightest change. On Monday my headache was still severe so I called in sick at work and luckily was able to get a gp appointment that morning. He said I'm one of the unlucky ones to get horrible side effects. The last thing I wa is a relapse. The physc has explained all this to me and he said any warning of relapse or symptoms I must go straight to gp and not delay. He helped me to devise an even slower plan which would involve cutting up the 37.5mg tablets because they don't come in any smaller form. I am waiting a few days before I do this. I usually take 75mg twice a day. For my evening dose is will start taking one 37.5 and a half 37.5mg tablet. I am determined to try anything and do it as slowly as possible. To those of you on the drug i want to reassure you that it is a fantastic drug. It's helped me tremendously and changed my life around. Don't be put off with what I'm saying about withdrawing. Everyone reacts differently. It's not easy but I don't regret being on it because I really did need it. I am so much better and so much more confident in myself than I have been in a very long time.

----------


## shine

I am waking up a lot more at the moment but I think that because of the symptoms from trying to reduce. Hope my friends on here are doing OK. It's been ages since I checked how you are doing.

----------


## Suzi

That is such a positive post! Well done lovely! You have come so far!

----------


## Angie

Well done, you have come a long way

----------


## Paula

Brilliant news, Shine.  Just a question, venlaafaxine notoriously have severe and fast acting withdrawal symptoms (I've been there, even taking a dose late). Are you sure it's not just that that's causing the headaches?

----------


## Flo

HI!...we've never met, but I've just read your post, and I must say that you are being incredibly positive and are doing amazingly well...it can't be easy for you, but you seem to be winning. Well done.

----------


## shine

Thanks all for positive feedbacks. I tried again to slowly reduce the venalfaxine. On day 3 now and really finding this hard. Unfortunately getting most symptoms that come with withdrawall but the worse being the pounding headaches. Dh keeps asking is it worth it and why don't I just stay on it. But I really want to try and see if I can cope without it. I don't care if it takes me months. I just want it out my system to see if I can cope without it. My boss at work is aware I am trying to reduce dosage as I told him last week when I called in sick. He seems supportive and understanding.  Paula are you still taking it or have you managed to come off it.

----------


## Suzi

Glad they are being understanding at work lovely.

----------


## magie06

Your post is so positive. Good luck with the reduction, but it seems like you did it once before (although with another med), you can do it again. Well done. :(clap):

----------


## Paula

No, Shine, there's no chance I'll ever come off the meds, but I've made my peace with that

----------

shine (20-10-16)

----------


## shine

I failed again withdrawing and went back up to dosage I maintained on last night after 4 days reducing. I feel absolutely terrible. It's hell. And I only tried reducing my a small dose. I had the worst headaches and can't function. Feel very panicky and dizzy. Tinnitus is exaggerated. It's awful. Going to try getting to gp tomorrow. Reducing in the past has been very hard but i have never given up like this. I have headaches as a side effect but nothing like these ones.  I'm clenching my jaw alot which doesn't help but I can't help it. I could just remain on venalfaxine for ever but I want to come off them because of the chronic headaches. I'm in bed now. Hopefully will go to sleep soon but I'm so agitated and tense. I know everyone experiences different symptoms. Perhaps I need the snri to function. I accept that. Really hope I can get to gp tomorrow or to see someone. But not sure how gp can help me.

----------


## rose

Are you reducing Venlafaxine? That's a really tough one. Don't feel like you have failed, just because you have found it really tough, you are going through something really tough! Are you reducing by 75mg at  a time or 37.5mg? I really hope the doctor can help you, maybe ask for some Valium?

----------


## shine

I was reducing really small dose. By cutting a big off a 37.5mg tablet and having that with another 37.5mg tablet. I usually take 75mg twice a day totally 150my.  I recon I only dropped around 15mg as I took the bigger half of the cut up tablet and I can't even cope with such a small drop. I've been researching on the Internet and some people are recommending omega 3 supplements which I might look into. I've taken my regular dose past 2 days and still not feeling any better. I have reduced in the past. Max dose was 375mg then I maintained at 225mg and last year I was able to gradually come down to 150mg. It seems the lower the dosage the more withdrawal symptoms which seems strange. I feel like an addict. I am extremely sensitive to these drugs and have been since I started them over 5 years ago. Yes they have helped my depression and I have put up with side effects every dose increase or reduction. I put up with the side effects while on maintenance dose but nothing is as bad as the withdrawal side effects. I know everyone reacts differently to every drug so the last thing I ever want to do is put anyone off who is on them. I needed them so can't regret that I am on them. I wish there was an easier way.

----------


## rose

I am taking omega3 and drinking green tea, both have really helped me. If you start taking a supplement, chat to a pharmacist first, just in case of any interactions. I did my Venlafaxine reduction 37.5mg at a time and it wasn't fun,  but it was worth it.

----------

shine (20-10-16)

----------


## Suzi

It's not a failure at all! You are doing so well, maybe you just need to find a different way right now....

----------

shine (20-10-16)

----------


## shine

Thanks rose and suzi. Will hopefully get to gp tomorrow or at least a phone appointment and also ask pharmacist about omega 3. I know it's not a failure. I made it to work this morning. Was late because I struggled to get up but at least I made it. Hubby Said I should call in sick tomorrow and get to Dr. One of my colleagues noticed I haven't been looking great past 2 days.  I briefly told him I've been trying to reduce my meds. I am not ashamed or embarrassed to tell him. I would rather people understand why I feel like this and when I do I return to work with my boss after being off sick he puts it down as the illness due to mental health disability. They seem very understanding which really helps me.

----------


## Suzi

That's brilliant. Maybe your husband is right lovely....

----------

shine (20-10-16)

----------


## Paula

Venlafaxine is tough but just look how much you've done already! You're doing amazingly.  I don't know if they do it anymore but 10 years ago I was taken off venlafaxine (but I eventually returned to it) and the docs gave me an anti anxiety (buspirone) to help. I think what I'm trying to say is, talk to your dr. I'm sure they can give you advice with how to help deal with the withdrawal

----------


## Suzi

Completely agree. I hope you get an appointment today lovely..

----------

Flo (21-10-16)

----------


## angeleyes

congrants on your improvements! you are really doing great and i wish you keep going better and better

----------


## shine

Hi. Been over two years since I completely came off the venlafaxine. After I last posted about my struggles withdrawing the doctor gave me gabapentin which I took whilst withdrawing and a few months after that. It was tough. Now apart from asthma meds and antihistamines the only tablet I take is amitriptyline 30mg. I've been struggling with stress/tension headaches and gp wanted me to avoid going back on antidepressants for now because I have been doing so much better. I would say now my anxiety is more of a problem than depression. I have a lot on my mind. Hence not being able to sleep tonight. Although I know things are so much better than before I know I still have many insecurities and low self esteem and low self worth. I don't like to burden anyone and although I do have friends and a supportive hubby I just feel like I can't talk to anyone about my feelings. People assume I am better so there is no need for anyone to really ask me how I am. In a way I feel quite alone with my feelings.

----------


## Suzi

Hey you! Long time, no see. I'm sorry you're struggling, but it is lovely to see you!
You aren't burdening when you talk about how things are for you. 
Have you not told your lovely husband what's going on? 
What's going on that you need to talk about?

----------


## shine

I'm fine really. Just need to get my confidence up and stop worrying about what other people think about me all the time. My hubby knows I'm feeling a little stressed. He knows I worry alot. I'm finding my kids hard work at times even though I know they are really good kids. My oldest is turning into a teenager next week and at that stage that everything he says is right and doesn't like it if I tell him what to do. My daughter is also getting hormonal and becoming very aware of her self image. She takes ages getting ready for school and can't understand why it frustrates me because I don't want to be late for work. I unintentionally shout even though I try so hard not too. My hubby tells me to ignore them but I don't like rudeness. Hard to get the balance right. Sometimes I feel I can't do right. 
Anyway your kids must be all grown up now. How's it all going.

----------


## Suzi

Have you thought of a family meeting and talking about this kind of thing with them? They are old enough to know that something causes you upset and old enough to know to stop. 

Yes, I have one going into year 10, one into year 11 today and our eldest is off to uni in 10 days - but we have a transition day tomorrow!

----------


## Prycejosh1987

> Its a while since I last came on here. I was dreaming of the forum and woke up so decided to log on. For those of you that don't know me I have recurrent depression syndrome. I have had episodes throughout my life and this latest one started over 5 1/2 years ago. I have been seeing a psychiatrist for over 5 years and I last saw him 3 weeks ago. He's really happy with the progress i have made and so am I. When I look back to 5 years ago I see how ill I really was and now I see how far I have come. So much so he's decided I no longer need to see him and he has handed me back over to the care of my gp. Six months ago I was able to come of pregablin having taken it for the anxiety and panic symptoms. It wasn't easy withdrawing  but it was manageable. Last year under guidance of my psych I was able to reduce the venalfaxine significantly to a maintaince dose of 150mg. At my worse I was on 375mg. Reducing venalfaxine is a knightmare for me but I do I very very slowly and I'm proud of how far I have come. I have now been maintaining on that dose for almost a year with very little depression syndrome. When I last saw my psych he explained I have recurrent depression syndrome and he advised the best thing for me would be to continue on the venalfaxine for life. However i still suffer what I think is side effects especially if late taking a dose. I get headaches and fatigue. So he agreed with help from gp I can come of it to see if headaches go. The gp had recently given me amitriptaline for the headaches but sine that doesn't help he suggested stopping that. So my gp gave me a plan to reduce venalfaxine reducing 37.5mg at a time until ready to reduce again. I started this last Saturday and by Sunday my head was pounding and I couldn't think straight and was getting very snappy. I couldn't cope after 1 day so on Sunday went back to my original dose. I feel like an adict. My body can't cope with the slightest change. On Monday my headache was still severe so I called in sick at work and luckily was able to get a gp appointment that morning. He said I'm one of the unlucky ones to get horrible side effects. The last thing I wa is a relapse. The physc has explained all this to me and he said any warning of relapse or symptoms I must go straight to gp and not delay. He helped me to devise an even slower plan which would involve cutting up the 37.5mg tablets because they don't come in any smaller form. I am waiting a few days before I do this. I usually take 75mg twice a day. For my evening dose is will start taking one 37.5 and a half 37.5mg tablet. I am determined to try anything and do it as slowly as possible. To those of you on the drug i want to reassure you that it is a fantastic drug. It's helped me tremendously and changed my life around. Don't be put off with what I'm saying about withdrawing. Everyone reacts differently. It's not easy but I don't regret being on it because I really did need it. I am so much better and so much more confident in myself than I have been in a very long time.


When you take large quantities of medication, you have a higher chance of being healed. but the down side is that your more prone to the side effects, Maybe taking lower quantities more often might help. Dont take my word for it, ask your doctor. Im glad your more confident in yourself, you can maintain that with taking so much medication. Its just my opinion.

----------


## Stella180

Maybe you should leave the medical stuff to the doctors. You’ve posted on a lot of old threads but not introduced yourself yet Prycejosh1987

----------


## Suzi

This is an old thread, but I'd ask you not to keep commenting re medication. You aren't qualified to do so. You also don't need to keep posting quotes...

----------

